# LMU Film and Television Production-Fall 2021



## Vicky H (Mar 6, 2021)

Does anyone know that if LMU accepts students without interview?
Haven't hear anything back from it and being anxious now.


----------



## trg (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm wondering this too. so anxious


----------



## tls (Mar 7, 2021)

Hm, I'm not sure - maybe check last year's thread or applications? People may have marked "admitted without interview"


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> Does anyone know that if LMU accepts students without interview?
> Haven't hear anything back from it and being anxious now.





tls said:


> Hm, I'm not sure - maybe check last year's thread or applications? People may have marked "admitted without interview"


Yes. People are accepted without interview.

The filters on the application database are your friend. 

If you have questions on how to use it post a question on our new help forum here:





__





						FilmSchool.org Questions & Support
					

Questions and help on how to use the FilmSchool.org web site



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## yd_new (Mar 11, 2021)

Did anybody hear back from the school? It’s been radio silent since I submitted my application. Wondering how does LMU find their candidates.


----------



## tls (Mar 11, 2021)

yd_new said:


> Did anybody hear back from the school? It’s been radio silent since I submitted my application. Wondering how does LMU find their candidates.


Haven't heard anything yet. The past years show admissions notifications around mid-March through to early April, so it could be a few more weeks


----------



## yd_new (Mar 11, 2021)

Gotcha .... gotta be patient... just a little longer 😖


----------



## killakween (Mar 11, 2021)

yd_new said:


> Did anybody hear back from the school? It’s been radio silent since I submitted my application. Wondering how does LMU find their candidates.


Was literally just about to ask this here, lol. I’m REALLY hoping decisions come out this week. The anxiety is killing me


----------



## prikemice (Mar 11, 2021)

I reached out to one of my interviewers to say thank you and ask a few follow up questions last Monday and he mentioned that responses should be going out in the next 2-3 weeks (on 3/1). So brutal as it is, I'm telling myself not to expect anything until at least next week.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2021)

You guys have any thoughts on this thread:






						USC vs LMU Film and Television MFA
					

I have been admitted to USC for film and television production but without any current financial aid or scholarships. I haven't heard from LMU yet but expect to get accepted and hopefully with scholarship. I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on my situation and which I should choose. Is USC...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Tammy (Mar 11, 2021)

I just got the email that said I got on to waitlist. (without interview)


----------



## trg (Mar 11, 2021)

Tammy said:


> I just got the email that said I got on to waitlist. (without interview)


same here


----------



## Borna (Mar 11, 2021)

I just received an admission letter!  It was through an email asking me to check my application status page!


----------



## jackgooch (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ve been waitlisted without an interview also


----------



## cj831 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ayyy I got in!!!


----------



## RAH (Mar 11, 2021)

Just got waitlisted!


----------



## tls (Mar 11, 2021)

In! Ah!


----------



## dddwwwiii (Mar 11, 2021)

Got in！


----------



## jumshua (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted with no interview, I wonder what the chances are of getting in at this spot


----------



## Lala (Mar 11, 2021)

I got in as well! Did anyone get any scholarship information?


----------



## filinese (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted with no interview as well.


----------



## yd_new (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted here too no interview


----------



## killakween (Mar 11, 2021)

Just got in too!!


----------



## catmom (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted without an interview too! Congrats to everyone who got in!!


----------



## jrchipper (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted without interview


----------



## meep (Mar 11, 2021)

got in with a small scholarship worth $3k/year


----------



## cj831 (Mar 11, 2021)

^ Same


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2021)

Borna said:


> I just received an admission letter!  It was through an email asking me to check my application status page!





cj831 said:


> Ayyy I got in!!!





tls said:


> In! Ah!





dddwwwiii said:


> Got in！





Lala said:


> I got in as well! Did anyone get any scholarship information?





killakween said:


> Just got in too!!





abo said:


> got in with a small scholarship worth $3k/year


Congrats! Start the party at the LMU private club and forum:



			PRIVATE CLUB - LMU
		


Get that forum rocking.


----------



## prikemice (Mar 11, 2021)

abo said:


> got in with a small scholarship worth $3k/year


Congrats! Was the scholarship information included in your acceptance letter?


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted with no interview as well. ，Congrats to everyone


----------



## Burt (Mar 11, 2021)

Got in, also interested to hear about scholarship information. From what I've seen you need to submit your deposit before you can access any financial information through PROWL.


----------



## mao005 (Mar 11, 2021)

prikemice said:


> Congrats! Was the scholarship information included in your acceptance letter?


mine was -- i scrolled passed the acceptance and there was the letter about a scholarship that needs to be accepted _before_ the deadline for responding to the offer for admission. not sure about any additional financial aid though.


----------



## Eshank Modi (Mar 11, 2021)

Waitlisted inspite of getting interviewed 🙃 
Bad sign?


----------



## reddcoltrane (Mar 12, 2021)

Got in!


----------



## Veer (Mar 12, 2021)

Eshank Modi said:


> Waitlisted inspite of getting interviewed 🙃
> Bad sign?


Same ☹️


----------



## Sh_Rx (Mar 13, 2021)

I Got IN as well, Congrats to everyone


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2021)

Congrats! Be sure to update or add your Applications in our database.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Burt (Mar 15, 2021)

Called the financial aid office, grants and scholarships are handled through each individual graduate school. Was told that information will be available in May.


----------



## uncleiroh99 (Mar 17, 2021)

Waitlisted without interview as well.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

uncleiroh99 said:


> Waitlisted without interview as well.


Congrats! Add your application to our Database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## yd_new (Mar 17, 2021)

For those who got in: what is the deadline date to give them a notification by? For either attending or reject admission.


----------



## Burt (Mar 17, 2021)

Think it depends on when you get your decision. Got mine March 12th and they gave me until April 12th.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 17, 2021)

I have until April 12. I am accepting. I am so excited about this program and how much more reasonably priced it is. I love the emphasis they have on their internship program. And how they want people to be able to leave and go be television writers. Very exciting.

@Chris W is there a private room for LMU?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

aaaaa said:


> @Chris W is there a private room for LMU?


Yup. Click below to access.



			PRIVATE CLUB - LMU
		


List of all potential private forums are in this link:



			Student Clubs
		


Get those private forums hopping!


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 18, 2021)

Peggy Rajski Sacked as Dean of Loyola Marymount Film School After Less Than 3 Years (Exclusive)
		


Well, shit.


----------



## WildNightStudios (Mar 19, 2021)

Just joined. Waitlisted at LMU with interview. Not accepted at USC. The wait for LMU is killing me. KILLING ME.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2021)

WildNightStudios said:


> Just joined. Waitlisted at LMU with interview. Not accepted at USC. The wait for LMU is killing me. KILLING ME.


Welcome to the site! Please add your Applications to our database when you can:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## johnnyrocket (Mar 20, 2021)

I was waitlisted to LMU w/o interview for MFA production. Im super worried about financial aid so I emailed them and they got back and said waitlisted applicants will hear admission decisions between now and august 15th (fall semester starts the 30th) and they added financial aid will still be given for waitlisted students.


----------



## BruceNme (Mar 28, 2021)

johnnyrocket said:


> I was waitlisted to LMU w/o interview for MFA production. Im super worried about financial aid so I emailed them and they got back and said waitlisted applicants will hear admission decisions between now and august 15th (fall semester starts the 30th) and they added financial aid will still be given for waitlisted students.


Wait .... august 15th??? Waitlist could be long that much? 
wow this is going to kill me 😢🤣🤣


----------



## johnnyrocket (Mar 28, 2021)

BruceNme said:


> Wait .... august 15th??? Waitlist could be long that much?
> wow this is going to kill me 😢🤣🤣


Yeah it’s three much, I’ve never heard of a school having a waitlist up until two weeks before school starts. I hate this


----------



## BruceNme (Mar 28, 2021)

johnnyrocket said:


> Yeah it’s three much, I’ve never heard of a school having a waitlist up until two weeks before school starts. I hate this


But I believe that they start to accept waitlisted students around May. 
after finishing class register, they will give opportunities for waitlisted students


----------



## johnnyrocket (Mar 29, 2021)

BruceNme said:


> But I believe that they start to accept waitlisted students around May.
> after finishing class register, they will give opportunities for waitlisted students


Oh yeah that’s right I forgot they give deadlines to commit to the school for regular acceptances. I noticed there’s two types of waitlist letters being sent out, theres some who’s letters say they will receive an offer of admission if there’s space and then there’s who have letters asking for another letter as to why they should remain on the waitlist.


----------



## BruceNme (Mar 29, 2021)

johnnyrocket said:


> Oh yeah that’s right I forgot they give deadlines to commit to the school for regular acceptances. I noticed there’s two types of waitlist letters being sent out, theres some who’s letters say they will receive an offer of admission if there’s space and then there’s who have letters asking for another letter as to why they should remain on the waitlist.


I see, I didnt know that!
Btw do you think sending appeal letter now is a wise choice?


----------



## johnnyrocket (Mar 29, 2021)

BruceNme said:


> I see, I didnt know that!
> Btw do you think sending appeal letter now is a wise choice?


I emailed asked and they said if you weren’t requested to write an additional letter then no other action is needed. Im guessing that’s a good sign maybe?


----------



## cyberpeach (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone know when is the deadline to accept the LMU’s regular offer? I’m guessing they will start to contact waitlisted applicants after the deadline?


----------



## tls (Apr 3, 2021)

cyberpeach said:


> Does anyone know when is the deadline to accept the LMU’s regular offer? I’m guessing they will start to contact waitlisted applicants after the deadline?


April 12tj!


----------



## cyberpeach (Apr 4, 2021)

tls said:


> April 12tj!


thx!! the wait is killing me


----------



## cyberpeach (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi friends, I just received the notification telling me that I was admitted off the waiting list.
I guess they are working on processing the waitlisted applicants.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2021)

cyberpeach said:


> Hi friends, I just received the notification telling me that I was admitted off the waiting list.
> I guess they are working on processing the waitlisted applicants.


Congrats! Thanks for adding the info to your app!


----------



## Eshank Modi (Apr 14, 2021)

Anybody heard back regarding the waitlist offers?


----------



## collinviator (Apr 22, 2021)

Just got the update at 5:30 PM CST.  Admitted of the Waitlist and have until May 21, 2021, to accept.


----------



## Anjali08 (May 3, 2021)

Tammy said:


> I just got the email that said I got on to waitlist. (without interview)


Hey! I got the email too, I was wondering if you've heard back from them regarding the waitlist yet? Mine still hasn't been updated


----------



## RAH (May 8, 2021)

any waitlisted students hear back from LMU yet?


----------



## 0rang3.chan (May 18, 2021)

Hi! Seems like there are a lot of us on the waitlist (I am waitlisted too). Does anyone know when the bulk of their waitlist decisions will come out? I heard for Chapman it's April and June, so I'm pretty much going to give up hope in June for Chapman.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## RAH (Jun 17, 2021)

did any other waitlisted students just receive an email from the registrar's office regarding registration?


----------



## carol96 (Jun 18, 2021)

RAH said:


> did any other waitlisted students just receive an email from the registrar's office regarding registration? View attachment 2492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAH (Jun 18, 2021)

Just got accepted off of the waitlist!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## johnnyrocket (Jun 19, 2021)

RAH said:


> Just got accepted off of the waitlist!!!!!!!


Did you have to do anything else when you received your waitlist letter like send additional info or anything like that?


----------



## carol96 (Jun 19, 2021)

RAH said:


> Just got accepted off of the waitlist!!!!!!!


me too!!!!


----------



## johnnyrocket (Jun 30, 2021)

Update: I was on the waitlist but now rejected.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 30, 2021)

johnnyrocket said:


> Update: I was on the waitlist but now rejected.


Bummer! Are you going to apply again next year?

Be sure to add your application to our database to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Jul 1, 2021)

johnnyrocket said:


> Update: I was on the waitlist but now rejected.


Same. Guess they sent out all the final rejections on the same day.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2021)

0rang3.chan said:


> Same. Guess they sent out all the final rejections on the same day.


Please update or add your applications with the Waitlist decision date data. We now have a Waitlist decision date data field which would be very helpful for people to see.


----------



## BruceNme (Jul 1, 2021)

Got acceptance off of the waitlist


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2021)

BruceNme said:


> Got acceptance off of the waitlist


Congrats!!!


----------



## trg (Jul 1, 2021)

I haven't gotten any update. Still on the waitlist. Do they just forget me? lol


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2021)

If you are reapplying in 2022 feel free to start a new thread soon.  Who's reapplying?


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi, I've applied for 2022 and I'm just curious for those who are attending how the first semester went, how they're liking or not liking this program, and how this spring semester is going so far? 🙏🏾


----------



## e96 (Apr 8, 2022)

scaldwellkerson said:


> Hi, I've applied for 2022 and I'm just curious for those who are attending how the first semester went, how they're liking or not liking this program, and how this spring semester is going so far? 🙏🏾


Following up on this! Although I’m fairly sure that I’m attending, would love to still know how it’s been for current students.


----------

